
U.S. Poised to Announce $13 Billion JPMorgan Settlement - scg
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/11/18/justice-department-poised-to-announce-mortgage-deal-with-jpmorgan/
======
salient
Yet again, this is just the cost of doing business, and no one is going to
prison.

If what they didn't wasn't so illegal, they wouldn't be paying $13 billion to
settle. If they settled for that much, the damage to them, either the bank
itself, or the executives could've been 10x greater if they went to trial.

